# Can't hold a brush. But I still have hands!



## Gracie (Nov 11, 2013)

I did this today with my fingers and my palms. Boy did I make a mess of myself! But I like how it looks.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 11, 2013)

Table is in excellent condition but it was pretty faded, very dark, and had scuffs and cup marks on top. So...I painted it with craft paint. If I ever sell it, all one has to do is use warm soapy water and a damp rag and off it will come!


----------



## MikeK (Nov 11, 2013)

Very nice, Gracie.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Nov 11, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I did this today with my fingers and my palms. Boy did I make a mess of myself! But I like how it looks.



looks good from here


----------



## Gracie (Nov 11, 2013)

Some folks are aghast at me painting such a lovely antique. BUT...I never sand or damage the piece permanently. Once upon a time, I used to make a living doing hand painted furniture. But that was when I could hold a brush and do intricate designs. Now...it's fingers, palms, thumbs. I look positively colorful before I get to wash my hands and clean under my fingernails. Oh, and I have used those too...just to make lines and scrape off paint so it looks used.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 11, 2013)

And...teal isn't really my color. So I had to mix the color I wanted to match the persian rug on the floor. Which meant turqoise, navy blue, a bit of black.

I'm getting ready for winter, lol. I want warm and cozy. Too bad Karma is a yellow lab. It's a bitch to keep her hair off everything where it SHOWS.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 11, 2013)

This is where I put some of my old stuff...before I lost the use of brush holding. And the newest additions done with hands, palms, fingers....if you wanna take a peek.

Artsy And Crafty


----------



## Noomi (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks awesome, I love the color!


----------



## daveman (Nov 11, 2013)

It looks great, Gracie!


----------



## G.T. (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks good. Ditch the carpet for hardwoods.


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice!!  ..


----------



## Gracie (Nov 11, 2013)

I was in the front yard and the neighbors that just moved in hauled this out curbside as a freebee. So...I went and eyeballed it, decided it had potential, and dragged it home. Good thing the sewing machine was missing from it cuz I wouldn't have been able to carry it. I use my forearms for everything but this? Piece of cake. Heavy, but doable. Anywho...it had some metal rods and gears and whatnot screwed inside so I removed them...then I removed the thrashed veneer that was on top...half was intact, the other half shredded. Took me about an hour to get the other half off. (Hint: HOT water in wrung out washcloth layed on top....peels off the veneer pretty good). 

Anywho....here it is, as I found it, minus the top veneer. Now....what to do with it? What to finger paint on it? What colors? Hmmm.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 12, 2013)

Beautiful. And there's a huge market for shabby chic and recycled furniture. 

Its been a long time now but I had a antique/junque shop in Tucson where I offered all  kinds of pieces that had been saved/salvaged for very little and turned into a real piece of art. A woman I hired bought into the store and later, I sold her my share. We had a terrific time and the store is still going strong. 

There were times I was amazed at how much we got for pieces and it was a fun way to make a living.



> Ditch the carpet for hardwoods.



I haven't lived with carpets for more than 25 years and would never go back. I prefer hardwood but one rental house I had was ceramic tile throughout. If I ever get back in to rental properties, that's the way I'd go.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 12, 2013)

With the dogs I have and the walking/hand probs...I can't have hardwood floors. They would be a furry dusty mess every day. The carpet is a furry dusty mess too, but ya can't see it as well as if I had hardwood flooring, lol.

Meanwhile...the table is done. Native American theme complete with zuni bear decorations on the side. But...I can't show it until it is antiqued. Right now, it is VERY bright. I gotta tone it done a smidge. Maybe tomorrow. Painting this thing took forever. No finger and palms this time. I used a sponge and a wash cloth.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2013)

Tis done. HALLELUJAH!!! (good thing I use quick dry varnish and it's a sunny and WINDY day!)


----------



## pbel (Nov 13, 2013)

Gracie said:


> I did this today with my fingers and my palms. Boy did I make a mess of myself! But I like how it looks.


love the colors...


----------



## daveman (Nov 13, 2013)

Gracie said:


> Tis done. HALLELUJAH!!! (good thing I use quick dry varnish and it's a sunny and WINDY day!)


Oh, that's gorgeous.


----------



## naomibee (Nov 13, 2013)

love the Indian design


----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks!! I did those colors to match the pics on the walls.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 13, 2013)

I love your painted furniture Gracie!


----------

